# اقوى المقاتلات الميراج 2000



## ahmedvay (6 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــم


*التسليح الشامل للسراب المقاتل ... Dassault Mirage 2000*​ 
*MIRAGE 2000 ORIGINS*​ 
 





*MIRAGE 2000C / MIRAGE 2000B*​





*MIRAGE 2000E EXPORT VARIANTS*​


*MIRAGE 2000N NUCLEAR STRIKE VARIANT*​








*MIRAGE 2000D CONVENTIONAL STRIKE VARIANT*​




*MIRAGE 2000-5*​




*MIRAGE 4000*​










*Dassault Mirage 2000 weapons systems *​



 *Dominique Thoreau and his rc Mirage 2000.*​
*



*​

كتاب عن الميراج​
http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi.../Defence/2000/Mirage_2000-9_special_issue.pdf​
[FONT=arial,helvetica][FONT=arial,helvetica]


[/FONT]​[/FONT]

*



*​ 

 *في بداية السبعينات و مع تقادم طرازات الميراج **III** و **V **بدأت الأوساط الفرنسية بالتفكير في انشاء طائرة حديثة تستجيب الى احتياجات فرنسا الدفاعية و تكون العمود الفقري لسلاح الجو الفرنسي على مدى عقود و في العاشر من مارس 1978 كان أول ظهور للسراب المقاتل و بعد ذلك بـ 6 سنوات دخلت الخدمة الرسمية في الجيش الفرنسي حيث تم تصنيع 315 نسخة للجيش الفرنسي اضافة الى 286 نسخة تم تصديرها الى 8 دول أخرى ....*
 *تتميز الميراج 2000 بتسليحها الفريد و بقدرتها الهائلة على التأقلم مع كافة اجيال الأسلحة ...و في هذا الموضوع سأضع بين يديكم القدرات التسليحية للسراب المقاتل ....*
 *

*

 *

*


 *صواريخ جــو _ جـــو *
 *لدى الميراج 2000 ترسانة محترمة من صواريخ القتال الجوي... *​ 

 *R530 D*​ 

 *



*​ 

 *صاروخ جو جو للقتال القريب و المتوسط بنمط توجيه نصف ايجابي :*
 *الطول : 3.8 م *
 *القطر: 263 مم *
 *الوزن: 270 كلغ *
 *التوجيه : نصف ايجابي و معتمد على المعلومات القادمة من الطائرة الملقية SARH*
 *المدى: 40 كلم *
 *السرعة : ماخ 4.5 *
 *الأرتفاع: 24400 متر *
 *دخول الخدمة: 1987 *

 *R550 MAGIC 2 *​ 

 *



*​ 
 *صاروخ جو جو حراري للقتال القريب و هو يعمل على الوقود الصلب (بروبيغول) و تحمله الميراج على نقطتي تعليق :*​*الطول : 2.75 م *
 *القطر : 157 مم *
 *الوزن : 89 كلغ *
 *التوجيه : حراري سلبي **IR *
 *المدى : من 500 م الى 15 كلم *
 *السرعة : ماخ 2.7 *
 *الأرتفاع : 11000 م *
 *دخول الخدمة : 1986 *


 *MICA EM *​ 


 *



*​ 
 *صاروخ جو جو **ARH **للقتال الجوي و تحمله الميراج على 4 نقاط تعليق :*​*الطول : 3.10 م *
 *القطر : 160 مم *
 *الوزن عند الأطلاق: 112 كلغ *
 *التوجيه : **ARH (Active Radar Homing)** ما يعطيه استقلالية في اعتراض و ضرب الأهداف مع ميزة الإعاقة الكهرومغناطيسة **EM **(**ElectroMagnetique**) *
 *المدى : 60_ 80 كلم *
 *السرعة : ماخ 4.5 *
 *الأرتفاع الأقصى : 11 كلم *
 *دخول الخدمة : 1996*
 يعد الكيكا الصاروخ الفرنسي الأول على لائحة الجو-جو لحد الآن و لديه مكانة محترمة بين الصواريخ العالمية 


 *



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1535x2314.



*


 *MICA IR*​ 
 *النسخة الحرارية من المايكا و هي بنفس الخصائص الا أن توجيهها طبعا سلبي و عبر الأشعة ما تحت الحمراء *​*دخول الخدمة : 2000 *

*



*

 *بالإضافة الى امكانية حمل الصاروخ البريطاني **Sky Flash *



 *Sky Flash*​ 


 *



*​ 

 *الطول : 3.68 م *​*القطر : 203 مم *
 *الوزن : 193 كلغ *
 *الشحنة : 39.5 من الـ **HE **الشديدة الإنفجار *
 *السرعة : ماخ 4 *
 *المدى : 37 كلم *
 *التوجيه : راداري نصف ايجابي S**ARH *



 *الصواريخ جـــو أرض *
 *تحمل الميراج صواريخ جو أرض عالية الدقة ما يجعلها من مقاتلات القصف الأرضي الأقوى في العالم ...*

 *MBDA APACHE *​ 

 *



*​ 
 *صاروخ الأباتشي صاروخ تكتيكي فعال جدا و هو من فئة الصواريخ الجوالة **Cruise **يتميز بانخفاض بصمته الرادارية الى حد كبير ما يضمن له عدم الكشف و سبيلا آمنا الى هدفه :*​*الدفع : محرك **TURBO *
 *الطول : 5.10 م*
 *العرض : 2.85 م *
 *السرعة : 1000 كلم / الساعة حوالي ماخ 0.8 *
 *الوزن : 1230 كلغ *
 *المدى: 150 كلم *
 *التوجيه : عبر الأقمار الأصطناعية **GPS *
 *دخول الخدمة : 2001 *



 *MBDA AS30 L *​



 *صاروخ جو أرض ليزري قادر على اختراق مترين من الأسمنت المسلح قبل الأنفجار *
 *الطول : 3.65 *
 *القطر : 342 مم *
 *الوزن : 520 كلغ *
 *الشحنة :240 كلغ *
 *السرعة : ماخ 1.2 *
 *المدى : + 18 كلم *
 *التوجيه : ليزري *



 *SCALP EG*​ *



*

 *صاروخ السكالب النسخة الفرنسية للستورم شادو و يعد آخر جيل من الصواريخ التكتيكية يتميز بدقة الإصابة و بطيرانه المنخفض ما يظمن له حماية فريدة عن الرادارات المعادية ، عند اقترابه من الهدف يقوم بانقضاض أخير و ســاحــق :



*
 *الطول : 5.10 م *
 *العرض : 2.85 *
 *الوزن : 1300 كلغ *
 *المدى : + 250 كلم *
 *السرعة : ماخ +0.8 *
 *التوجيه : عبر الــ **GPS/INS/TERPROM*
 *دخول الخدمة : 2002*
 *هناك أيضا نسخة منه تدعى **Black Shaheen **تتسلح بها الميراج 2000 الأمارتية *



 *ARMAT *​
*



*
 *تتزود الميراج أيضا بصواريخ **armat **المضادة للرادارات و تعد هذه الصواريخ من الأنجح في العالم اذ لديه تقنيات عالية في التخلص من التشويش الراداري بحيث له امكانية الأستمرار في مساره بعد انقطاع الأشعة الرادارية من الهدف : *
 *الطول : 3.9 م *
 *القطر : 400 مم *
 *المدى : 120 كلم *
 *الوزن : 550 كلغ *
 *الشحنة : 150 كلغ *
 *السرعة : 1.025 كلم / سا حوالي ماخ + 0.85 *
 *التوجيه : سلبي *
 *دخول الخدمة : 1984 *
 *و هو يعمل على متن الميراج 2000 **D **و الميراج 2000 -5 *


 *ASMP *​ 


 *

*​ 

 *الـ **ASMP **صاروخ استراتيجي نووي يحمل على الـميراج **N **و الرافال ايضا و لديه قوة تدميرية هائلة وهو من أفضل الصواريخ الاستراتيجية المحمولة جوا : *​*الطول : 5.40 م *
 *القطر : 35 سم *
 *السرعة : ماخ 3 *
 *المدى الأقصى : 350 كلم *
 *الشحنة : رأس نووي نوع **TN -81** بقوة تدميرية 100 –300 كيلو طن *
 *دخول الخدمة : 1986*

 *القنـــــــابل الموجهـــــة *
 *تحمل الميراج عدة أنواع من القنابل الموجهة بالليزر لكن أكثرها استعمالا هو الـ **BGL 1000 **و الـ **BGL 400 **و قنابل**الــ **AASM **(**Sajem**) بنسختيها 125 كلغ و 250 كلغ*​ 

 *BGL 1000 *​ 
*



*
 *الطول : 4.36*
 *القطر : 1.71 *
 *الوزن: حوالي الألف كلغ (تحديدا 977 كلغ ) *
 *المدى: 10 كلم في حالة الأطلاق من علو كبير و 5 كلم كمدى أدنى *
 *التوجيه : عبر الليزر *
 *تستعمل على الميراج **D *

 *وهناك نسخ أصغر حجما كالـ **BGL 400 **(بزنة 400 كلغ ) و الــ **BGL 250 **(بزنة 250 كلغ ) *






*AASM Sagem *​

*



*​ 

 *الــ **AASM **قنابل موجهة حديثة العهد تتميز بالدقة العالية نسبة الأصابة 96 **%** و أنظمة توجيهها المتطورة دخلت الخدمة عام 2006 و كان أول إطلاق ميداني في أبريل من هذه السنة في أفغانستان** من على طائرات الرافال... لكنها مجهزة أيضا للعمل على الميراج 2000 و الأف 1 و هي من نسختين 250 كلغ و 125 كلغ *​*المدى : من 15 الى 50 كلم حسب ارتفاع الطائرة *
 *الوزن : 250 _ 125 كلغ *
 *التوجيه : عبر الــ **GPS /INS/ **او عبر الأشعة ما تحت الحمراء **IR *

 *هذا إضافة الى قنابل BAM و BAT للقصف التكتيكي و العاملة على الميراج 2000 N *


 *الصواريخ جو_ بحر **.*

*

*



 *AM39 EXOCET*​ 

 *بالنسبة لصواريخ الجو- بحر فان الميراج تتسلح أساسا بالصاروخ المضاد للأهداف البحرية **EXOCET **من أشهر الصواريخ جو بحر في العالم و من أكثرها فتكا :*​*الوزن: 670 كلغ *
 *الشحنة : شحنة **HE **شديدية الأنفجار 165 كلغ *
 *الطول : 4.69*
 *القطر: 0.35 م *
 *التوجيه : ايجابي في نهاية المسار *
 *المدى : 70 كلم *
 *السرعة : ماخ 0.9 *












بعض الفديوهات : ​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jb3eA-ld9o&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgPFwInHTdQ&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgPFwInHTdQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## المخترع العربي1 (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المضوع وانشاء الله اركب فيها ههههه



هههههههههههههه


----------

